# Hatch or Stitch Era Liberty



## Coeurdelion (Mar 27, 2009)

I am nearly at the end of my Hatch 30 day trial. I love Wilcom for fonts and outsource my difficult stuff. Stitchera offers more control but hatch offers better fonts and includes Florentine fills. what on earth do I go for?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't walk away from Stitch ERA... run... I would never spend another dime on a Sierra product. I have Embroidery Office, the much more expensive version than ERA and I'm seriously considering buying Hatch instead. I didn't crash Hatch once in the 30 day trial I had. I was using EO earlier today and crashed it 8 times in less than an hour.


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

Hatch all the way
I have hatch for about a year, and i love the software( Although i never tried sierra software).
I have tried floriani, brother and hatch and the best is hatch. The digitizing is easy, and if you want to buy corel draw x6, just ask corel and you can buy corel draw ( make sure to get x6) for like $200. I usually don't use corel draw, but i assume you would like it because of the fonts.
But if you are looking for the 3 letter initial, it's not good in hatch, you might have to get a different software for that. try it before you buy it.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kind of of topic, but I use HFE for my Spangle machine, and it definitely has it's moments...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't used either system but Wilcom software is thought by many to be the best whereas Sierra has always been so-so. I don't know if you'll ever use the fancy fills but lettering is so important! I would definitely choose the software with the best lettering as long as you find it easy to use. What "control" does Sierra provide that Hatch doesn't?


----------



## Coeurdelion (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for this. I haven't had as much time to devote to my trial as I would have wished but I can't see a way of changing the types of tie off or being able to insert one where the program says it isn't needed. That said, the underlay settings are much more flexible and the fonts included are wonderful!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you talking about changing the type of tie-off for keyboard fonts? If so I wouldn't think you would need that option.

When do you want to insert an additional tie-off? Between individual letters? I don't know Hatch but sometimes a lock stitch can be forced by adding a change color command. In other words, there may be another way to do what you want to do.


----------

